# Recent Posts Has Been Replaced With Active Topics



## Neutral Singh (Jan 7, 2005)

Dear All,

Recent topics option in navigation menu has been replaced with Active Topics option... this gives us a more dynamic control over the older posts...

Enjoy !!


----------

